# Temporary home needed for 2 catsH



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello people, I feel a bit awkward asking have only joined yesterday and it's not for me, it's for my friend. She has found herself homeless and would like her cats to be taken on temporarily. My friend has social anxiety, panic attacks and agoraphobia and really relies on these cats for company and would be devstated to have to give them up entirely. We're obviously aware this might end up being her option but I'm trying so hard for it not to be the case, I'd be heartbroken if I had to give up my 2 so I kind of understand how she feels.

She has temporary accomdation in Norwich at the moment but the council could end up sticking her anywhere in Norfolk, we're unsure at the moment. 

Her cats are currently at my mother's house but as she has 2 cats of her own and it's become a bit of a hissing fighting growl fest and my mum can't cope anymore. 

If there is anybody out there who can help... please?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

iheartsonic said:


> Hello people, I feel a bit awkward asking have only joined yesterday and it's not for me, it's for my friend. She has found herself homeless and would like her cats to be taken on temporarily. My friend has social anxiety, panic attacks and agoraphobia and really relies on these cats for company and would be devstated to have to give them up entirely. We're obviously aware this might end up being her option but I'm trying so hard for it not to be the case, I'd be heartbroken if I had to give up my 2 so I kind of understand how she feels.
> 
> She has temporary accomdation in Norwich at the moment but the council could end up sticking her anywhere in Norfolk, we're unsure at the moment.
> 
> ...


I can't help by offering temporary accomodation (I don't even live in the UK). I can however tell you that if your mum restricts the "lodger cats" to one bedroom this will solve almost all of the hissing/growling/fighting issues.

It is totally understandable that you're getting that right now, the lodgers are terrified because their world has been turned upside down and they find themselves in a strange new house with strange new people, and your mum's residents cats feel their territory has been invaded.... so no one is happy right now.

It would make a MASSIVE difference (for the better) to restric tthe two new-comers to a spare bedroom (or even the the top floor of the house if that is possible).


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry - can't help  This is a recurring issue tho. You might want to pm kelly-joy for advice. Also, I have just googled 'temporary cat rehoming' and some useful links popped up. Good luck x


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, I suggested to mum to keep the lodgers upstairs which they did... and then they peed all over the beds, :frown: which apparently is a health risk for my brother's girlfriend who is pregnant (is this true? I've no idea.) Any ideas about this new problem?

Thank you again for your answers, I'm going to keep on trying to help fix this!:001_cool:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Sonic, as far as I am aware toxoplasmosis is only spread through cat poop, not urine. But if you have a pregnant person in the house any problems can be ruled out by putting the cats in a different bedroom to the one in which the pregnant person sleeps. That way there is zero risk. 

Please dont forget that if they are peeing in your place, theyre also going to be peeing in any foster home you find for them. 

Do not even consider sending them to a foster home without being totally honest about this peeing problem. 

In the mean time, at your mums place, start off by restricting them to one bedroom with 3 litter trays (assuming it's 2 cats we're talking about here?). Make sure the litter strays are appropriately placed (not in the middle of the room in busy walk-thru routes but also not that they have to climb over things to get to them). Make sure they have the exact same style of trays and the exact same cat litter as they had with your friend. Make sure litter trays are cleaned as regularly as possible. At the very least twice per day. Make sure they are positioned in a place where the cats can keep an eye on the closed bedroom door. They are unsure in this home, and they dont know what kind of predator is going to waltz into their new room. Get some used clothes off your friend (t shirts, night shirts that havent been laundered) and out them in their baskets. And get a feliway diffuser as quick as you can and get in plugged in. This will help a lot. It's nto cheap but you really do ned it. These cats are understandably very stressed. Make sure where they have peed that everything is thoroughly cleaned with an appropriate urine off type of cleaner. Otherwise they will just keep going back and doing it time and time again. 

can you also answer a few questions?

- what age are these lodger cats?
- are they neutered?
- did you do any type of introduction routine when you brought them to your mums or did you just leave them to get on with it?


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I wasn't aware of the peeing problem until this morning, my friend said before they were moved they were perfectly house trained so this has come as quite a shock to her too, so I think it's definitely stress on the poor little kitties 

It's 2 loger cats, 1 spayed female (5yrs) and 1 intact male (2years) who have always been together, I think they're mother and son. I'm not sure how the introductions went as I wasn't present. I'm starting to wish I was though, I'm beginning to think they don't have a clue.

I will call my mum right away and give her all this information, I want to be sure every right precaution has been taken before she hands them over to somebody else. 

Thank you so much


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Also try asking on here  Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

iheartsonic said:


> I wasn't aware of the peeing problem until this morning, my friend said before they were moved they were perfectly house trained so this has come as quite a shock to her too, so I think it's definitely stress on the poor little kitties
> 
> It's 2 loger cats, 1 spayed female (5yrs) and 1 intact male (2years) who have always been together, I think they're mother and son. I'm not sure how the introductions went as I wasn't present. I'm starting to wish I was though, I'm beginning to think they don't have a clue.
> 
> ...


OMG @ the intact male.

get that rectified first. An intact male cannot be kept indoors.... he will spray everything in sight.

And the urine of an intact male stinks to high heavens!

This cat should have been neutered 18 months ago 

I foster shelter cats and *no way* would I consider taking an unneutered male into my home, it's asking for problems.

No wonder your mother's cats were stressed by the arrival of the lodgers.

Just to be clear here... your mother's 2 cats... are they both neutered?


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I know, I couldn't believe either :-/

As far as I'm aware my mum's two cats are neutered.

I'm really starting to regret asking my mum to help my friend out for all the time she's spent on the phone complaining at me. She's not helping my anxiety at all. 

Try to do a good deed, hey?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

iheartsonic said:


> I know, I couldn't believe either :-/
> 
> As far as I'm aware my mum's two cats are neutered.
> 
> ...


I have to keep this dead short ..... make sure your mum's cats are neutered ro you will have far bigger problems to contend with than pee beds. And as much as I think it is admirable you are trying to help a friend... frankly it was her responsibility (a year and a half ago) to make sure her cat was neutered. She didn't. Sorry, in my book that puts massive question marks about next to her name about her supposed cat-loving status. Neutering is free (or as good as) to those on benefits.

It's all fine and well trying to do a good deed... but as someone who foster shelters cats in my home ..... your house has to be designed (somewhat) with foster cats in mind. Your resident cats have to have a temperament to allow "lodgers" and above all that.... fosters have to be neuetered.

I hope you have checked these lodgers for fleas, earmites and skin lesions???


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, apart from all this unfortunate stress business, they're otherwise healthy and flea, worm and mite free according to my mum. 

I understand exactly what you're saying and now I'm learning all these things AFTER asking my mum if she could help, I'm beginning to feel like a bit of a mug. 

:confused1:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

iheartsonic said:


> Yes, apart from all this unfortunate stress business, they're otherwise healthy and flea, worm and mite free according to my mum.
> 
> I understand exactly what you're saying and now I'm learning all these things AFTER asking my mum if she could help, I'm beginning to feel like a bit of a mug.
> 
> :confused1:


achhhhh some of us have been doing it for 20 odd years so we know the pit falls... you tried to help someone, you're now finding out what that entails... your heart is in the right place... next time around just remember to sort the ground rules out first

And not to be a complete and utter nag, but I can not say strongly enough that this intact male HAS to be neuetered (or at the very least chemically castrated) as soon as possible. If he gets the scent of an inheat female at 3am in the morning, he WILL wake the whole house up, and he WILL spray in the house. Don't give your friend the choice, just tell her he needs this and needs it now and she has to foot the bill.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I have been on her case tonight to tell her that if she can't arrange for her cat to be done then while he is with my mum, I'll sort it myself. She's got to rely on others for transport though and the earliest she can even get to the cats is Friday. 

What you've said has made me doubt the status of the female cat of my mums, the intact male has been getting quite vocal at very unsociable hours.

From what I can gather though, the 2 pairs of cats have been separated for the time being.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I just thought I'd put a little update out there.

The 2 lodger cats are now totally separated from my mum's cats, they have their own room with food and litter and are much more settled and happy enough with just each other. My mum now feels confident this can work until my friend is back on her feet.

My friend now has all her paperwork together (benefits and such) and has vouchers to use when getting her male neutered which will be in the next week or so and all for the grand sum of £6.

So much relief for all involved. :thumbup:

My mum sends many thanks, especially to Tje, for the advice. It's really helped the situation!


----------

